# Turkey and ham for catering



## cchean (Jun 7, 2008)

So, I have this wedding event that I am catering for, head count about 50ppl, offered the client several options and she wants ham and turkey served as main proteins. The event site does not have a full kitchen, meaning it does not have an oven or cooktop. I am relatively new to this, but I do have lots of culinary experience. Here's what I have in mind:

Ham: it will be purchased bone-in, carved prior to the event(there won't be any carving stations at the event) and placed in hotel pans. Warmed prior to serving and then placed on chafing over sternos to keep it warm, a glaze or sauce will be made and poured on top or served on the side.

Turkey: brine, roasted and carved the day before, it will be reheated on the day of the event, my concern is that it might get dry.

Any suggestions?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

> my concern is that it might get dry


I would think that is valid concern if using a reheat method for pre-carved meat. I would cook the turkey and ham the day of the event, Carve while warm, into hotel pans, into cambros, transport to event.


----------



## cchean (Jun 7, 2008)

cheflayne said:


> I would think that is valid concern if using a reheat method for pre-carved meat. I would cook the turkey and ham the day of the event, Carve while warm, into hotel pans, into cambros, transport to event.


Thanks for replying. Do you know how long would the cambros hold temp? The event place does not have an oven.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

at least 4 hours


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

cheflayne said:


> I would cook the turkey and ham the day of the event, Carve while warm, into hotel pans, into cambros, transport to event.


would second this. But also like to point out that you ought to be careful with brining turkeys, the large majority of commercial turkeys are already injected with a brine solution, and double-brining is gonna spoil it.

would also suggest spatchcocking the turkey to roast, if you arent using a rational.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I've used boneless Turkey breasts for years for parties for 2000 people. Just bake them off, cool, slice and layer in 2" pans. Put some water or broth on the bottom of the pan and heat to temp. They hold real well in holding containers or chafers. The Ham s/b already smoked so it just needs to be sliced and heated to temp. Put a bit of water in the bottom so it doesn't dry out. Glaze it at the party when you're ready to serve. Put extra glaze on the side if needed. Don't screw with whole turkeys it not worth it and the Turkey breasts work well......Good luck.....ChefBillyB


----------



## cchean (Jun 7, 2008)

chefbillyb said:


> I've used boneless Turkey breasts for years for parties for 2000 people. Just bake them off, cool, slice and layer in 2" pans. Put some water or broth on the bottom of the pan and heat to temp. They hold real well in holding containers or chafers. The Ham s/b already smoked so it just needs to be sliced and heated to temp. Put a bit of water in the bottom so it doesn't dry out. Glaze it at the party when you're ready to serve. Put extra glaze on the side if needed. Don't screw with whole turkeys it not worth it and the Turkey breasts work well......Good luck.....ChefBillyB


Hey Chef Billy, thanks for replying. So you cook til 165F the first time or par cook it?

Smoked hams are already cooked but they still suggest baking in the oven at a rate of 10 min/pound. Is that necessary? I used to do as you say when I worked in a banquet kitchen. So you mean doing the glaze separately and just pouring over? No need to bake and get that outside crust?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

cchean said:


> Hey Chef Billy, thanks for replying. So you cook til 165F the first time or par cook it?
> 
> Smoked hams are already cooked but they still suggest baking in the oven at a rate of 10 min/pound. Is that necessary? I used to do as you say when I worked in a banquet kitchen. So you mean doing the glaze separately and just pouring over? No need to bake and get that outside crust?


The Turkey is fully cooked Boneless Ham, cooled, sliced and layered in 2" pans. If you're baking a whole Ham just think of how long it would have to bake to get the center hot or up to temp. When you slice and layer it you just need to heat it up to 165 and hold at 140. You could glaze when every you like. I just don't like when the glaze gets watery. I also don't like over cooking the Ham. I want to keep it as close as I can to the texture of the smoked Ham state I began with.


----------

